# SYDNEY wins twentieth Hall of Fame contest!



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Best Australasian Skyline*



*1. Sydney* - 31 votes (49.21%)















*2. Melbourne* - 23 votes (36.51%)















*3. Brisbane* - 5 votes (7.94%)















*4. Perth* - 3 votes (4.76%)















*5. Gold Coast* - 1 vote (1.59%)


----------

